

Cities Advance Their Fight Against Rising Inequality - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/07/business/economy/cities-advancing-inequality-fight.html?hp

======
patio11
_In January, Teresa Fuentes’s employer told her she could work no more than 30
hours a week preparing burgers and passing out food at the drive-through for
about $9.50 an hour._

What a beautiful way to write around the elephant in the room there.

[Edit to add: The Affordable Care Act includes a provision called the Employer
Mandate, informally called "play-or-pay." It says that for employers with 50+
employees (including e.g. the aggregate of fast food shops owned by a single
owner) which don't pay for X level of healthcare benefits get fined $2k per
full-time employee per year.

A full-time employee is, simplifying a bit, one who works 30 hours per week.]

~~~
burntroots
I know of an American manufacturing company that makes electric motors of all
shapes and sizes. It's been steadily growing for a few years and now grosses
5+ million a year. Despite their profits steady increase, they remain at 49
employees. Apropos of nothing, their profits have started to level off.

